
Ask HN: Is the U.S. workforce mostly back to work now? - andrewstuart
In Australia, much of the workforce won&#x27;t be back till early Feb due to summer holidays.<p>How about in the U.S.A?  Are people mostly back to normal now after Christmas?
======
twobyfour
Yes. Some blue collar workers and most white collar workers get Christmas Day
off. A fraction get Christmas Eve off or a half day. Many white collar workers
get New Year's Day off. In between, you work unless you want to spend vacation
days. In many places and types of work (especially retail) they work even on
Christmas Day. And work starts back up full force on January 2.

------
SuperNinKenDo
Do you work in education or something? Most people here in Australia have been
back to work for plenty long now.

